# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Problem mit de rhinteren schlaufe.. :-/

## Finnenmann

hey...

ich hab immer noch das problem mit der hinteren schlaufe...:-/

und zwar komme ich wunderbar in die vordere schlaufe
wenn ich aber versuche in die hintere schlaufe zu treten kanntet das board extrem an und dreht in den wind.....

ich lehne mich voll auf den mastfu und hab den vorderen fu(in der schlaufe) auf den zehenspitzen um das ankanten zu verhindern...

funktioniert nciht...:-/

klappen tut es nur wenn ich so schnell wie es geht versuche aber dann trete ich oft daneben = bertriebenes abschmieren

bei vielen anderen sieht es oft so as als wenn sie die ganze zeit auf einem bein fahren knnten und das noch total entspannt whrend es bei mir eher hektisch bzw nciht mglich ist..:-/

irgendwelche ideen wie ich es ndern knnte?

Mfg
Fabi

----------


## Schotstart

hey fabi,
du hast eigentlich schon alles richtig gemacht (sollte deine aussage denn stimmen :Wink: ):
erst in die vordere schlaufe, dabei die ganze zeit schn bers trapez druck auf den mastfu geben.
sobald es dann flutscht den hinteren sachte in die schlaufe schieben.
dabei solltest du drauf achten das gewicht bei BEIDEN fen auf den zehenballen zu haben. 
zustzlich musst du whrend des ganzen vorgangs ordentlich krperspannung halten und nicht wie ein "nasser sack" einfach auf dem heck einparken :Wink: 

wichtig ist auch, dass du versuchst bei der ganzen geschichte das rigg mglichst aufrecht zu halten, die arme also nicht mega anziehen oder das segel versehenltich auffieren.

hauste raus

----------


## Finnenmann

danke schonmal :Smile: 

das problem ist ja dass das board extrem ankantet und ich nciht wirklich weis wie ich das verhindern kann:-/ 
oder ne lsung, so dass ich zumindest den hinteren fu entspannt entlasten kann:-P
gibts da ne mglichkeit?

Fabi

----------


## Schotstart

einfach die fe in der mitte lassen..ordentlich die arschbacken zusammenkneifen :Wink: 

du brauchst halt krperspannung bis du in den schlaufen drin bist. natrlich auch dann, wenn du drinsteckst, aber dann kann man schon ein bischen entspannter stehen :Wink: 

das board kantet dann extrem an, wenn du die luvkante extrem belastest, so einfach ist das leider. und wenn du es richtig machst, ist auf dem hinteren fu berhaupt kein druck. du musst ja eben dein ganzes gewicht ber trapez/mastfu und vorderen fu aufs board bringen.
du msstest dein gewicht so verlagern, dass du sobald du in der vorderen schlaufe steckst dein hinteres bein THEORETISCH hochheben knntest.
dann stimmt die gewichtsverteilung.
gru

----------


## Saab

Vielleicht fllst du auch mal ein Stck ab, wenn du in der vorderen Schlaufe stehst. Dadurch msstest du die Luvkannte auch entlasten, nimmst Geschwindigkeit auf und kannst den hinteren Fu in die Schlaufe stecken.

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Hi,
eventuell versuchst Du auch zu frh in die Schlaufen zu gehen (wenn Du noch nicht richtig gleitest). Dann kantet man natrlich auch an.

----------


## paulchen

Hi!
ich glaube auch dass du eventuell zu frh in die schlaufe steigst. probier doch mal erst nur mit dem fuss in der vorderen schlaufe zu fahren und sobald sich alles stabilisiert hat und du "entspannt" auf halbwindkurs gleitest in die hintere schlaufe zu steigen. wie hast du die schlaufen positioniert? ich habe die schlaufen am anfang mehr mittig und vorne gefahren. dass erleichtert das reinschlpfen...
gru, paul

----------


## p51flier

Ist Dein Brett ein Slalombrett mit sehr weit aussen montierten Schlaufen? Entwickelt die Finne ausreichend Lift? Wichtig ist auf alle Flle, da Du die hintere Schlaufe mit dem Fu so schnell wie mglich "triffst". Ich stelle mich dazu immer auf die vordere Schraubenabdeckung der hinteren Schlaufe um dann mit dem immer gleichen Schritt in die Schlaufe zu treffen (na ja, fast immer....). Fr jeden Schritt in die Schlaufe nach Unten zu schauen geht bei hefitigeren Bedingungen ja auch nicht.

Sepp

----------


## DonRon

Versuche doch mal zuerst in die hintere Schlaufe zu steigen.
D.h. im Trapez hngend ordentlich abfallen. Den Druck ber den Mast und den vorderen Fu, der in der Brettmitte steht, auf's Brett bringen. Dann den hinteren Fu in die Schlaufe - ohne Druck! Mit dem vorderen Fu das Brett auf Kurs halten. Satt im Trapez hngend den vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe. 
Das alles natrlich nur im Gleiten.

DonRon

----------


## nepumuk

also ganz ehrlich, druck bers trapez auf den mastfu auszuben, hr ich zum ersten mal, und versteh ich auch nicht ganz.
ich wrd in dem moment in dem du in die hintere schlaufe mchtest und es schon ordentlich fahrt hat, meine krperposition etwas aufrechter stellen, segel kurz aufmachen, noch ein bisschen abfallen. wenn du abfllst, streck den vorderen fu ein bichen, damit er kurz das gewicht trgt, und bring den hinteren dann in die schlaufe. danach kannst du dich wieder ins trapez hngen.
manchmal ist nasser sack + arschbacken zusammenkneifen einfach zuviel des guten...... und erst in die hintere schlaufe zu steigen ist wie beim beachstart mit dem vorderen fu zuerst.....

----------


## Knacki

> ...... und erst in die hintere schlaufe zu steigen ist wie beim beachstart mit dem vorderen fu zuerst.....



Hi,
so abwegig ist das mit der hinteren Schlaufe zuerst gar nicht. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich es das erste mal per Zufall probiert, als ich in einem Windloch nur aus der vorderen Schlaufe gestiegen bin. Da hab ich festgestellt, dass es abhngig vom Brett und den Windbedingungen wesentlich einfacher ist, wenn man zuerst in die hintere Schlaufe steigt. Bei sehr bigem Wind  steht man viel sicherer. Den hinteren Fuss kann man schon vor dem Gleiten in die Schlaufe bringen und dann direkt nach dem Angleiten den vorderen Fu nachziehen. Das Balancieren auf dem vorderen Fu mit Schleudersturzgefahr bei starken Ben fllt dann weg. Aber wie gesagt, ist das abhngig vom Brett und den Bedingungen. Beim 3S steige ich meistens zuerst in die hintere, beim greren Rocket zuert in die vordere Schlaufen.
Ansonsten hat nepumuk schon recht. Ordentlich abfallen, Segel aufmachen und in mglichst aufrechter Position ab in die hintere Schlaufe. Was hilft, ist den hinteren Fuss vorher nach Mglichkeit immer in der gleichen Position gegen die hintere Schlaufe zu setzen. Daduch ist die Bewegung immer gleich und der Weg fr den Fuss nicht zu weit.   

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## nepumuk

ja dass das klappen kann will ich nicht bestreiten. der beach start klappt so auch manchmal.
aber wenn finnenmann dann das nchste mal schreibt, wenn er erst in die hintere schlaufe steigt wrde sich beim versuch den vorderen fu in die vordere schlaufe zu stellen immer das heck wieder festsaugen, raten wir ihm am besten zu ner lngeren finne fr mehr lift....

----------


## Exocoetidae

Zuerst in die vordere Schlaufe! Es geht natrlich auch anders, aber man mu das Rad nicht neu erfinden.

Meine Beobachtungen bzgl. Schlaufen sehen immer so aus.

1. Gleiten ja und trotzdem zu wenig Tempo
2. Kein optimaler Kurs
3. Lange Blicke nach unten
4. Sptestens jetzt geht die Fahrt richtig weg
5. Nun will man sich festhalten und nimmt die Masthand dicht
6. Ok, der Wind ist ganz raus
7. Jetzt steht der Anfnger in den Schlaufen und wundert sich, da sich das so blde fhrt
8. In letzter Verzweiflung wird das Segel ganz dicht genommen. Wo ist er nur hin, der Wind?
9. platsch

 :Happy:

----------

